# RR: 47. Verdi: Otello



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Toscanini (cond.), Vinay, Nelli, Valdengo, NBC Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1947)










2.	Karajan (cond.), Del Monaco, Tebaldi, Protti, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1961)










3.	Levine (cond.), Domingo, Scotto, Milnes, National Philharmonic Orchestra & Chorus	(1978)










4.	Serafin (cond.), Vickers, Rysanek, Gobbi, Rome Opera Orchestra & Chorus	(1960)










5.	Panizza (cond.), Martinelli, Tibbett, Rethberg, Metropolitan Opera Orchestra & Chorus	(1938)










6.	Chung (cond.), Domingo, Studer, Leiferkus, Bastille Opera Orchestra & Chorus, Paris Opera Children's Chorus	(1994)










7.	Furtwängler (cond.), Vinay, Martinis, Schöffler, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1951)










8.	Erede (cond.), Del Monaco, Tebaldi, Protti, Accademia di Santa Cecilia Orchestra & Chorus	(1954)










9.	Solti (cond.), Cossutta, Price, Bacquier, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1977)










10.	C. Kleiber (cond.), Domingo, Freni, Cappuccilli, La Scala Orchestra & Chorus	(1976)*










*DVDs: 
1. Levine (cond.), Melano (dir.), Vickers, Scotto, McNeil, Metropolitan Opera Orchestra & Chorus (1978)

2. Levine (cond.), Kneuss (dir.), Domingo, Fleming, Morris, Metropolitan Opera Orchestra & Chorus (1995)

3. Muti (cond.), Vick (dir.), Domingo, Frittoli, Nucci, La Scala Theater Orchestra & Chorus (2001)

4. Solti (cond.), Moshinsky (dir.), Domingo, Te Kanawa, Leiferkus, Royal Opera House Covent Garden Orchestra & Chorus (1992) 
*

Condensed Listing: 
1.	Toscanini (cond.), Vinay, Nelli, Valdengo, NBC Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1947)
2.	Karajan (cond.), Del Monaco, Tebaldi, Protti, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1961)
3.	Levine (cond.), Domingo, Scotto, Milnes, National Philharmonic Orchestra & Chorus	(1978)
4.	Serafin (cond.), Vickers, Rysanek, Gobbi, Rome Opera Orchestra & Chorus	(1960)
5.	Panizza (cond.), Martinelli, Tibbett, Rethberg, Metropolitan Opera Orchestra & Chorus	(1938)
6.	Chung (cond.), Domingo, Studer, Leiferkus, Bastille Opera Orchestra & Chorus, Paris Opera Children's Chorus	(1994)
7.	Furtwängler (cond.), Vinay, Martinis, Schöffler, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1951)
8.	Erede (cond.), Del Monaco, Tebaldi, Protti, Accademia di Santa Cecilia Orchestra & Chorus	(1954)
9.	Solti (cond.), Cossutta, Price, Bacquier, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1977)
10.	C. Kleiber (cond.), Domingo, Freni, Cappuccilli, La Scala Orchestra & Chorus	(1976)

DVDs: 
1. Levine (cond.), Melano (dir.), Vickers, Scotto, McNeil, Metropolitan Opera Orchestra & Chorus (1978) 
2. Levine (cond.), Kneuss (dir.), Domingo, Fleming, Morris, Metropolitan Opera Orchestra & Chorus (1995) 
3. Muti (cond.), Vick (dir.), Domingo, Frittoli, Nucci, La Scala Theater Orchestra & Chorus (2001) 
4. Solti (cond.), Moshinsky (dir.), Domingo, Te Kanawa, Leiferkus, Royal Opera House Covent Garden Orchestra & Chorus (1992)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

